# Goboenomo's Baking Thread



## goboenomo (Dec 7, 2006)

*Goboenomo's Baking Thread (First few posts)*

Here are the green cookies I made using blue sugar instead of white.






Here is the basic recipe.

```
1 cup butter
3/4 sugar
3/4 brown sugar
2 eggs
1-3 tsp vanilla (i like vanilla :D)
1 3/4 cups all purpose flour
1 tsp baking soda
1/8 tsp salt
1 cup milk chocolate chips
```
I did it for fun. My buddy wants me to do black next. :P
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I made some watermelon flavoured gummy bears. Except they weren't bears. :P






Here is the recipe.

Homemade Gummy Bears

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Next is Peanut Butter Balls






Here is my second try on the peanut butter balls. I tried to make them look alot better this time. I found a way, and they look great.






Here is a closer view so you can see how great they look.






Here's the recipe.


```
1 ½ cups peanut butter, Skippy or equivalent, not natural peanut butter 
3/4 to 1 full box powdered sugar 
½ cup butter. softened 
1 tsp. vanilla

Mix peanut butter, butter and vanilla with an electric mixer until well blended. 

Add the powdered sugar, a little at a time, blending with the mixer until all the sugar is mixed in. The dough will be slightly crumbly.

Form the dough into 1 - 1 1/2 inch size balls by rolling the dough between your hands. Set formed balls on a plate or cookie tray.

In a double boiler add: 

12 oz. bag of milk chocolate chips, Guitard is my favorite for its flavor 
2 Tbs. shortening

Heat the double boiler to the lowest boil you can achieve.
When the chips are melted, dip one peanut butter ball into the chocolate with tooth picks. Roll the ball in the chocolate until it is well covered.

Remove the peanut butter ball with tooth picks to cookie sheets lined with waxed paper.
```
My friends and teachers said they're better than Reeces.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Now Macaroons






Here is my try on a second (double) batch.







Recipe


```
1 can (14 ounces) sweetened condensed milk
3 squares (3 ounces) unsweetened chocolate
1/4 teaspoon salt
8 ounces shredded coconut
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
```


----------



## goboenomo (Dec 7, 2006)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Truffles coated with coconut and confectioners sugar.






Here is my second try on the truffles. This time I did a batch of white chocolate, and a batch of milk chocolate which are covered by red sugar, green sugar, confectionary sugar, and unsweetened cocoa.






Here they are a little closer up. White chocolate is on the left, and milk on the right.







Recipe
Truffles

 ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I just made these Green Milk Chocolate Christmas Trees.







All that had to be done for these was, melt chocolate, pour in the mold, put in the stick, and spread the chocolate over with a knife. Let cool in the fridge for 10-15 minutes, take out of mold, and wrap as you please.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hard Candy (Root Beer Flavoured)






Recipe https://www.lorannoils.com/p-8752-stove-top-hard-candy.aspxhttp://www.lorannoils.com/gourmet_recipes/stove_hardcandy.htm


----------



## goboenomo (Dec 7, 2006)

I think 3 should cover me for a while.


----------



## Michelemarie (Dec 8, 2006)

Thanks Gobo - I am going to try the macaroons. I don't care for coconut but my entire family (including extended) love it! Thanks!


----------



## amber (Dec 8, 2006)

Is this a repeated thread Gobo?  I know you've already posted the green sugar cookies and the peanutbutter balls.


----------



## goboenomo (Dec 8, 2006)

Yes I posted the green cookies before, and the peanut butter balls was all over the place in the other thread and the confectioners sugar thread.
I thought putting all my bakings in here.


----------



## goboenomo (Dec 19, 2006)

I just finished baking.
I made the same 3 things I did not long ago. The truffles, the macaroons, and the peanut butter balls.
The peanut butter balls I did the same but they look alot better.
Same with the macaroon.
For the truffles I tried a white and a milk chocolate batch which I dusted with green sugar, red sugar, icing sugar, and cocoa.
I haven't tasted any yet. But I will tomorrow. I'll also post the new pictures.
Oh! I also made green chocolate lollipops.


----------



## goboenomo (Dec 19, 2006)

Alright! We baked last night! We pretty much did the 3 things I did the other day over again, except better. We also did chocolate christmas trees. Please read the first 2 posts and give me some feedback. Hope you like it.

Baking again on Thursday with my girlfriend and her mom, and then going home to bake with my mom again.


----------



## auntieshelly (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm impressed, Goboenomo!!  You are certainly enthusiastic about baking and doing a great job! Everything in your photos looks so good -- okay, with the exception of those green cookies.  I think you should make a pitch to the Foodnetwork channel.  They do not have any cooking shows with young hosts/hostesses. A show with a young person like yourself could encourage others to express themselves through cooking.  I think it is wonderful that you have such an interest and talent for baking. Have you thought about writing a cookbook?  Remember: The world is your oyster, eat it up!!!  Go for it, Gobo!!


----------



## goboenomo (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks!

Is there somewhere I can submit to a food network site? I'd like to try that for sure.

I made a cookbook in grade 10, but it was just recipes I got from other sites.
None of these recipes are really mine. I changed the cookies a little bit, and added blue sugar, and the truffles I just changed the chocolate.


----------



## StirBlue (Dec 20, 2006)

Your peanut butter balls looked beautiful.  I have made the peanut butter ball with a recipe similar to yours.  They really scream to be coated.  Do you have any trouble with the peanut butter balls getting soft and melting in the warm chocolate?  Do they need to be chilled first?  I was thinking about using chocolate bark.  How does that toothpick thing work?


----------



## goboenomo (Dec 20, 2006)

StirBlue said:
			
		

> Your peanut butter balls looked beautiful.  I have made the peanut butter ball with a recipe similar to yours.  They really scream to be coated.  Do you have any trouble with the peanut butter balls getting soft and melting in the warm chocolate?  Do they need to be chilled first?  I was thinking about using chocolate bark.  How does that toothpick thing work?



Thank you.

No there are no problems with the peanut butter ball melting, because I add so much powdered sugar. I think I added a little under 2 pounds of powdered sugar... well actually I'm not positive... I got sick of using the extremely small scale so I just poured until I felt it was good enough. Anyways the balls should hold together and be firm enough that they wont mold just by being picked up.

Now for the toothpick trick, all I did was put the ball in the chocolate, roll it around with the toothpick without piercing it, and then when it was completely covered, I poked the toothpick far in enough that it would hold sideways on the toothpick. Then i just slowly moved it to the sheet beside me, and placed it on the sheet, and just carefully twisted the toothpick while pulling up but not taking the ball far off the sheet.


----------



## goboenomo (Jan 17, 2007)

So I baked the cookies in from the first post again. These are the normal cookies (no green).

That is one of 3 trays I made.


----------



## Lovestobake (Sep 3, 2007)

The peanut butter ones are a bit tedious to make aren't they? They are called "Buckeyes" here, and are pretty popular around  the holidays. Your things look very nice!


----------



## David Cottrell (Sep 26, 2007)

Got to try some of these cookies! Thanks


----------



## Dina (Sep 26, 2007)

Gobo!  It's time you start thinking of opening your candy shop.  The peanut butter balls and truffles look delicious!  You might want to sign up for the next cooking challenge on foodnetwork.  There's usually dessert challenges where winners get lots of $$ and reputation.  Then you'll be ready to go off to culinary school to open your very own business.  Keep it up!  Good luck.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Sep 26, 2007)

Those look great Gobo much better looking than some of the truffles Ive made before.I cant believe a little punk like you can make them nicer than meYou are a natural.


----------



## goboenomo (Feb 25, 2008)

Hard Candy added to the first page


----------



## Lovestobake (Feb 25, 2008)

These are all so neat! I'd like to try several of them. Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## goboenomo (Feb 26, 2008)

I made another batch of the candy this morning. This time it is watermelon flavoured.


----------



## goboenomo (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm going crazy with this candy.

I have now made grape, watermelon, rootbeer, cheery, and banana.
I plan to make grape and rootbeer again, and a new one... bubblegum.
My mom is planning to sell those, along with a few batches of cookies at this pancake fundraiser this weekend. I also have to cook the pancakes. Hehehe.


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 16, 2008)

Gobo, after I get through my busy season (wedding cakes) I want to work on hard candy as a friend of mine has been nicely bugging me to make her some.  I will definitely come to you for advice.

I tried the link to your truffle recipe and it didn't work.  Have you seen mine?  It is under candies...the "Twuffles for Uncle Bob" thread.  I really want to see how you do them.  Your candy making style intrigues me.   I agree, you should go into business!


----------



## goboenomo (Jul 18, 2008)

LPBeier said:


> Gobo, after I get through my busy season (wedding cakes) I want to work on hard candy as a friend of mine has been nicely bugging me to make her some.  I will definitely come to you for advice.
> 
> I tried the link to your truffle recipe and it didn't work.  Have you seen mine?  It is under candies...the "Twuffles for Uncle Bob" thread.  I really want to see how you do them.  Your candy making style intrigues me.   I agree, you should go into business!



Hard candy is very quick and easy, you shouldn't have any problems.

I can't seem to find where I got the truffle recipe from... I know it was a thread on this site. I think Alix might know where it is.


----------



## goboenomo (Jan 22, 2013)

So it appears you can't edit old posts anymore? 

Long time no see folks. It has been a number of years since I have posted here. I have always occasionally come back to browse a few posts, or find some information. Today I decided - that baking thread could use an update.

So here it is....

When I was posting last I was just getting started working with hard candies. I started what you could call a business per-say. Selling my homemade candies to friends, and friends of friends. I was eventually asked if I could make "a chewy candy." So straight to taffy making I went.







I played with flavours, temperatures, shapes, and even started adding a pinch of baking soda for that extra "airy" texture.






I still make taffy often. And not long ago made and received an online order for some gum base. 


One summer my dad, brother and i had plans to bring a bunch of buddies up to this rarely known campground where we met with 2 families of long time friends. It had been a good 6 or 7 years since we had been able to get together for camping like this. So i had to make something!!






This was a fun one. It opened me up to so many ideas.






Oreo crumb base, homemade marshmallow center, and milk chocolate cinnamon fudge top.






Brownie bottom, marshmallow center, rice crispies mixed with milk chocolate and peanut butter.






Chocolate covered pumpkin marshmallow graham cracker cookie.

And of course, there had to be rice crispy treats.






6 variations. Original, Cinnamon and Skor bits, cocoa with chocolate and homemade caramel, butterscotch with mini peanut butter cups, peanut butter with chocolate, and finally peanut butter almond with pecans. Can you identify them? 


Fudge! Fudge fudge fudge. I made a whole bunch of flavours of fudge using a nice simple recipe with condensed milk. 






My first batch - peanut butter chocolate. I went on to make others like chocolate cinnamon, peanut butter butterscotch with marshmallows, white chocolate with skor bits, and others.


----------



## goboenomo (Jan 22, 2013)

Perfect cookies anyone? Well maybe not perfect... but I don't see myself getting much closer than this.






A lemon meringue pie with no lemons, or lemon juice. I wanted to make  SOMETHING that day, and was very low on ingredients. So this is a sweet  custard flavoured with one of my candy flavourings, and a couple drops  of food colouring.






A little molecular gastronomy play. This is raspberry juice mixed with  sodium alginate which was dripped (using a turkey baster lawl) into a  mix of water and calcium chloride. When the sodium alginate meets  calcium chloride mixed with water it forms a gel.



One day at work at was sent on break, and decided to go to the  electronics store next door. I went in, looked around, and found.....   an ice cream maker! Only $40! 

My first flavour was vanilla of course. The best flavour evar! It turned  out great! So rich, intense, and had the perfect consistency, the kind  of texture you'd expect from the commercially sold "frozen dessert." My  second flavour was banana. Or what I was initially aiming for. I had  pureed a bunch of bananas, and added some cinnamon, nutmeg, clove. I  hadn't simply made banana ice cream... this was banana bread ice cream!  I'm sure this is different for everyone, but to me this was the banana  bread my mom used to make - in ice cream form. Unfortunately I didn't  take pictures of those 2. But the banana had an interesting tint,  probably due to the fact i used a mix of old frozen bananas and new  ones. The new ones were probably brown the minute i finished pureeing it  anyway. And we all know what vanilla ice cream looks like.






Apple cinnamon, my 3rd flavour. I pureed the apples and let them sit in  some sugar water to keep the apples from freezing too hard or too quick I  added lots of cinnamon both during the heating and the ice cream making  churning.  As you can see this one froze a little hard. I probably  didn't let the apples sit in the sugar water long enough. I hope this  one makes up for that...






Cookie dough ice cream. I spent some time trying to lay those cookies  down just right, so there is some meltage. But you can see those scoop  wrinkles. Always a good sign of great consistency in my opinion.






Chocolate peanut butter. Sooooo good. This comes just barely behind  cookie dough on the best ones I have made to date. Both flavours are  present in the ice cream, ever changing... you notice the chocolate,  then the peanut butter slips in there, then the chocolate pushes him  back, and the peanut butter starts tackling chocolate, and chocolate  starts biting and kicking peanut butter below the belt and then peanut  butter grabs chocolate and.... oh whoops..






Hazelnut with white chocolate. This one was more for my friends than me.  I found the hazelnut to be a bit much in this. Appropriately so - I had  used half a jar of nutella for it. Luckily my friends were all over  that.


There have been other bakings; angel food cake, apple strudels,  imitation tootsie rolls, ice cream cookie sandwiches, a better take on  gummies, and other stuff I can't think of.


Just for fun here's a bit of what eats up my non baking/working time.

"Incandescent" (Minecraft w/ Sonic Ether's Shaders + PureBDCraft 512x + Real Clouds) - YouTube
I took part of a minecraft project making a huge map that we would  release to the public. We planned for the map to be an MMORPG (multi-man  online role playing game). We had built arenas, battlegrounds,  dungeons, raids, open world, character classes, professions, spells, and  of course we had a subscriber feature for those who wanted a little  extra something. We had everything built and pretty much put together,  we even had a sponsor hosting an unlimited server for us. Alas, shortly  before release, just after I had finished my 3 day project of building  an actual 100% automatic real time counter set to go off on release an  count the days our server was active - the project was closed. 

SkyFire Ace played by Zzyxk - YouTube

I have been playing this game for a good 8 years or so now. Always  playing this game . I was lucky enough to AAA this song before the  winter came in and I got the hand hands. 

Hope you enjoyed the goods. I enjoyed making them.


Zzyxk (my new online tagname [pronounced Zeek])


----------



## Addie (Jan 22, 2013)

You certainly have been busy. All that in a home kitchen. Lovely work. glad to see you back. 

And no, you can not edit old posts. You only have minutes to edit after you hit the "Submit Reply" button.


----------



## goboenomo (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks Addie. 

That's a shame, because I just noticed near the end there I put "hand hands"... I could have sworn I typed cold hands.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 22, 2013)

Cool candies! Havn't seen this thread before.


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 22, 2013)

Snip 13 said:


> Cool candies! Havn't seen this thread before.



That's because Goboenomo hasn't graced us with his presence for a few years! But it is great to have him back!  Hopefully you will stick around for awhile Gobo.  I have missed your passion for baking! 

I never did find that truffle recipe (see back to 2008 in this thread).  This year food allergies had me not doing a single bit of baking (was torture but I gave away all my flour and other supplies so I wasn't tempted).  But I am going to start with getting back to cake decorations (I don't like the taste of fondant or gumpaste) first and then get back to candies and cakes, etc.

But I like some of your new stuff - keep it coming!


----------



## goboenomo (Jan 22, 2013)

LPBeier said:


> That's because Goboenomo hasn't graced us with his presence for a few years! But it is great to have him back!  Hopefully you will stick around for awhile Gobo.  I have missed your passion for baking!
> 
> I never did find that truffle recipe (see back to 2008 in this thread).  This year food allergies had me not doing a single bit of baking (was torture but I gave away all my flour and other supplies so I wasn't tempted).  But I am going to start with getting back to cake decorations (I don't like the taste of fondant or gumpaste) first and then get back to candies and cakes, etc.
> 
> But I like some of your new stuff - keep it coming!



Thank you .

That must have been rough not baking at all . I actually don't eat a whole bunch of my own stuff. I have enough to get a few tastes and get an idea how long the good can last. But I mostly share them, bringing them into work and seeing them destroy whatever I had made XD.

You are going to make cake decorations? Or decorate cakes? Either way, looking forward to seeing some .


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 23, 2013)

goboenomo said:


> Thank you .
> 
> That must have been rough not baking at all .
> 
> You are going to make cake decorations? Or decorate cakes? Either way, looking forward to seeing some .



I don't eat a lot of it either when I am baking, but being a baker I was finding I was actually inhaling icing sugar while beating it in my KA.  I have to stay away from it for awhile.  I have a particular yeast allergy and yeast feeds on sugar.  I need to free myself from anything related to sugar for at least 6 months and bring it back slowly.  I have decided abstaining from baking is good for my health.

I have been decorating cakes for several years now.  I had pictures on my profile but they aren't there at the moment.  When I have a chance I will repost them and let you know.  I am planning to make flowers and other decorations to teach myself new techniques.  When I am ready to start baking again I am hoping I will have a good repertoire of decorations and will have figured out my style.  I want to try several techniques such as painting on fondant, making molds out of lace, buttons, etc. and attempting flowers I haven't done before.  

It is really hard resisting the urge to bake, but I made it easy for myself by giving away my ingredients.  I would have to go to the store and buy more and then be accountable to my naturopath and my husband.  My health comes first.   But I have so many things I want to try. 

Maybe I could tell you and you could do them for me!


----------



## goboenomo (Jan 23, 2013)

LPBeier said:


> I don't eat a lot of it either when I am baking, but being a baker I was finding I was actually inhaling icing sugar while beating it in my KA.  I have to stay away from it for awhile.  I have a particular yeast allergy and yeast feeds on sugar.  I need to free myself from anything related to sugar for at least 6 months and bring it back slowly.  I have decided abstaining from baking is good for my health.
> 
> I have been decorating cakes for several years now.  I had pictures on my profile but they aren't there at the moment.  When I have a chance I will repost them and let you know.  I am planning to make flowers and other decorations to teach myself new techniques.  When I am ready to start baking again I am hoping I will have a good repertoire of decorations and will have figured out my style.  I want to try several techniques such as painting on fondant, making molds out of lace, buttons, etc. and attempting flowers I haven't done before.
> 
> ...



Hahaha, well maybe I could be open to this idea. Of course this would depend on what you're asking me to make, and the availability of the ingredients. I am lucky enough to live across the street from a wal-mart, grocery superstore, and a bulk food/baking shop. But these places are still very limited as I often find myself having to order things online anyway. 

I could use something to make tomorrow. It's been almost a week since I have made something outside of work. If you have an idea go ahead and throw it out there.  <-- shocked cyclops face   XD


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 23, 2013)

Have posted some of my cakes in my profile.  I have some more of my better ones, but need to shut down for the night.  Please give me your honest comments.

As for an idea, I will have to think on that but it will probably come to me in the middle of the night!


----------



## goboenomo (Jan 23, 2013)

LPBeier said:


> Have posted some of my cakes in my profile.  I have some more of my better ones, but need to shut down for the night.  Please give me your honest comments.
> 
> As for an idea, I will have to think on that but it will probably come to me in the middle of the night!



Oh wow! Those are great! I especially like 3, 7 and *18*. 

I have made plenty of cakes before, but I have never decorated or worked with a fondant before.

What flavours were those 3 cakes? Wish I could have tried some.


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 23, 2013)

I have written comments on all the cakes with their flavours.  

Oh, have you ever made turkish delight?  I have been searching all over for a recipe even close to the one my grandmother used to make.  Have been unsuccessful to date and she never wrote anything down.


----------



## goboenomo (Jan 23, 2013)

LPBeier said:


> I have written comments on all the cakes with their flavours.
> 
> Oh, have you ever made turkish delight?  I have been searching all over for a recipe even close to the one my grandmother used to make.  Have been unsuccessful to date and she never wrote anything down.



No, I never have. In fact I think I've only ever had one once. That is the chocolate covered gummy bar right?


----------



## Merlot (Jan 23, 2013)

Goboenomo.. wonderful thread!  Just popping in to say that my child and I both play Minecraft (him a lot, me a little)  I'll have to see what server you are on and come find you!


----------



## goboenomo (Jan 23, 2013)

Merlot said:


> Goboenomo.. wonderful thread!  Just popping in to say that my child and I both play Minecraft (him a lot, me a little)  I'll have to see what server you are on and come find you!



Thank you, Merlot.

Most of my minecrafting lately has been on the xbox 360 version. I'm always wanting to play the PC version, but my buddies always want to go back to stupid xbox.


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 23, 2013)

goboenomo said:


> Thank you, Merlot.
> 
> Most of my minecrafting lately has been on the xbox 360 version. I'm always wanting to play the PC version, but my buddies always want to go back to stupid xbox.



My hubby (TB) has his own server for his brother, 4 nephews and some friends.  If you were interested I am sure he would let you in.  Merlot too!


----------



## goboenomo (Jan 23, 2013)

LPBeier said:


> My hubby (TB) has his own server for his brother, 4 nephews and some friends.  If you were interested I am sure he would let you in.  Merlot too!



Sure, I could go take a look. Are they playing survival or creative?


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 23, 2013)

goboenomo said:


> No, I never have. In fact I think I've only ever had one once. That is the chocolate covered gummy bar right?



That's the chocolate bar.  Real turkish delight is a fruit flavoured gellee cut in squares and lightly dusted with powdered sugar (sometimes).

Turkish delight - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## goboenomo (Jan 23, 2013)

LPBeier said:


> That's the chocolate bar.  Real turkish delight is a fruit flavoured gellee cut in squares and lightly dusted with powdered sugar (sometimes).
> 
> Turkish delight - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




Ohh okay. Those are some... interesting flavours. I would have to aim for some non traditional flavours there. Do you have any idea what flavour the Big Turk gellee is?


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 23, 2013)

goboenomo said:


> Ohh okay. Those are some... interesting flavours. I would have to aim for some non traditional flavours there. Do you have any idea what flavour the Big Turk gellee is?



I think the "Big Turk" is supposed to mimic the traditional rosewater flavour but I am not sure what they used.  My grandmother made rosewater, but my favourite were a type with nuts, a citrus flavour and a mint one.

I am going to my favourite bulk food store tomorrow where they sell all sorts of ethnic and local items.  I am going to get a bottle of rosewater and maybe try this again.  Maybe between us we can figure it out!


----------



## goboenomo (Jan 23, 2013)

LPBeier said:


> I think the "Big Turk" is supposed to mimic the traditional rosewater flavour but I am not sure what they used.  My grandmother made rosewater, but my favourite were a type with nuts, a citrus flavour and a mint one.
> 
> I am going to my favourite bulk food store tomorrow where they sell all sorts of ethnic and local items.  I am going to get a bottle of rosewater and maybe try this again.  Maybe between us we can figure it out!



Hm. I don't see myself enjoying a mint, or a nut turkish delight. I do remember enjoying the Big Turk.... Maybe I'll look into some rosewater aswell. Perhaps do a few chocolate coats and a few non.


----------



## Merlot (Jan 23, 2013)

LPBeier said:


> My hubby (TB) has his own server for his brother, 4 nephews and some friends. If you were interested I am sure he would let you in. Merlot too!


 
Sure just let me know   My server keeps messing up :/


----------



## goboenomo (Jan 25, 2013)

I put together a short slideshow of my baking pictures from this thread and added some pleasant music.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_XaCqldebuA


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 25, 2013)

goboenomo said:


> I put together a short slideshow of my baking pictures from this thread and added some pleasant music.



Very nice!

I got some rose water and orange blossom water today so may try turkish delight this weekend.  I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## goboenomo (Jun 20, 2013)

Hey guys, here's a few more things I have made recently and remembered to take pictures of.


Brownies with peppermint icing topped with chocolate and candy cane chunks.






Smores ice cream on a sticky bun






Angel Food Cake







My first ever attempt at piping icing. Vanilla cupcakes with banana buttercream daffodils.


----------

